# Baby banged birthmark



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ,
On Sunday K fell and banged his head quite heavily against the door frame . This was right inbetween his eyes on his 'angel kiss' birthmark . It swelled up straight away egg like , and started going purplish , i applied a cold compress on it for 40 minutes . The swelling seemed to lesson , more fried egg , but the colour was still bright . Today - 2 days on his 'horseshoe' shape birthmark is really dark . i know this is the area where he banged it , but its the birthmark shape that is so red , its not just a bruise IYSWIM . I am worrying he has done damaged to his birthmark and that it will stay dark   I've patiently waited 10 n a half months for this to fade , and just when i was begining to think 'yes ! it is doing' he falls and its worse than before   
Will he have caused his birthmark to permanently become dark red agian ?
Thankyou


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Hun

Its always best to get these birthmarks checked out- Im sure its fine...but its best to be sure.

My dd had a birthmark, we called it her ''beauty spot''...people would stare and general be really rude  

let me know how you get on.

jxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ,
Just been to clinic , and i'm afraid the HV wern't much use , just said to monitor it   
I was hoping someone could give me a point of view who had been there or whitnessed it .
Are you advising i go to the GP to get him checked ?
Do i understand you havent had experience of this before ?
Thankyou 
Freespirit


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

I do have experience of this!! My dd had a facial birth mark.

As I am sure you appreciate and understand, without seeing the mark I cannot tell you if it is ''OK''.

As I said its always best to get these checked out, purely because I havent seen it myself.

If you arent happy with the HV opinion, then seek a second from your GP.

Jeanettex


----------

